# SVDO?



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Is SVDOin 3g areas limited to touchwiz ROMS ? Or does this work on others like aokp ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

SVDO? I know about EVDO, and yeah it should be supported on all ROMs because it's related to the baseband and not the ROM.


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> SVDO? I know about EVDO, and yeah it should be supported on all ROMs because it's related to the baseband and not the ROM.


simultaneous voice and data. I know it works in the jellywiz rom I'm on but I miss aokp LOL that is what holding me back. Guess I'll just flash and see

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

simultaneous voice and data? you mean that you can browse the web and speak at the same time? again, this sounds like something related to the baseband which is not affected by ROMs. I've never tried it myself so I can't swear to it, flash and try and see what happens. AOKP is awesome!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah SVDO works on AOSP ROMs. Other day my internet went out and I was hotspotting to my Nexus 7 and PC while I called my ISP. 

Just try that with an iPhone 5 lol.


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Yeah SVDO works on AOSP ROMs. Other day my internet went out and I was hotspotting to my Nexus 7 and PC while I called my ISP.
> 
> Just try that with an iPhone 5 lol.


on 3g ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

eishas said:


> on 3g ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Should be the exact same as stock is either on AOSP or TW as Tenderloinshadow said. I have continuous LTE all over the town I live in, I rarely see 3G, I usually have to travel a few miles out of town to start seeing it, so I have not tested that yet.

If you want to test it just nandroid back and forth it only takes ~2 minutes to restore nandroids...


----------



## indyssee (Aug 22, 2011)

eishas said:


> on 3g ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Yes, I can on Slim and assuming you can on other AOSPs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

4g Voice + Data all day here, on the Vzw TW JB leak. Yay!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> 4g Voice + Data all day here, on the Vzw TW JB leak. Yay!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


3g voice + data here in Vzw Two leak and aokp

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

eishas said:


> 3g voice + data here in Vzw Two leak and aokp
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Gross.. Verizon 3G..


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

I know LOL we don't have 4g on this little country bumpkin town yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

